# T5 size



## Vasudeva (Oct 29, 2009)

Has anyone owned a TEK t5 fixture, if so when you bought your fixture whether it was a 36 or 48 inches long did your fixture fit 36 or 48 bulbs or did they fit 34 and 46 bulbs just curious. I had heard rumors of them not fitting exactly 36 or 48 inche bulbs thanks.

Has anyone tried using any arcadia bulbs or Juwel bulbs?


----------

